# Van Staal Left hand retrieve question



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Hopefully someone can help. Just bought one of these used and want to switch it to left hand retrieve. I know you can do it with the VM 150 model which is what I have but I can't seem to get the cap off. Does anyone know if there is a special way to do it? I tried using a rag and pliers to try and budge it but it won't move. Need help! Thanks...


----------

